# Suggesting PKGNG translation shim for pkg_info



## Stochastix (May 31, 2013)

Before I switched my test box to PKGNG, I culled my installed packages using some scripts based on pkg_info.  There doesn't seem to be any good reason why these scripts should now break: I'm sure the new pkg query could be shimmed to provide the same results in the same format without too much difficulty.  Wouldn't such a shim eliminate one more small irritation for people making this transition?  One script I used was depends.pl which does call pkg_info and no longer works.  Maybe this isn't so common as pkg_cutleaves still works for listing leaf nodes.   

Just a thought.


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2013)

Have you tried pkg-info(8) instead of pkg-query(8)? [*]

ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves was removed from ports some time ago. For PKGNG try ports-mgmt/pkg-rmleaf instead.

[*] for some reason the FreeBSD manual browser doesn't have them. They should exist on your system though.


----------



## kpa (May 31, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Have you tried pkg-info(8) instead of pkg-qeury(8)? [*]
> 
> ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves was removed from ports some time ago. For PKGNG try ports-mgmt/pkg-rmleaves instead.



Not true:

http://www.freshports.org/ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves/


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2013)

Funny, I googled it and it gave me sysutils/pkg_cutleaves. Looking at it again it's from before the port-mgmt category existed. Oops.

You're correct, ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves still exists. And the reason it apparently "still works" is because it's been updated to work with PKGNG.


> Add patches to make pkg_cutleaves compatible with pkgng, conditional
> on WITH_PKGNG being defined.


----------

